# Picks May Be Dealt!



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks traded their own lottery pick, which could be No. 1 overall. However, if the season ended today, they still would have the 24th and 29th selections in the NBA Draft.
> 
> Larry Brown has hinted he could foresee the Knicks packaging Denver's and San Antonio's first-rounders with an expiring contract (Maurice Taylor) to move up.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/php/pfriendly/print.php?url=http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/63553.htm


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

if we can move up in the draft and get someone actually productive then HELL YES!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

If we can get Tyrus Thomas for both of our firsts and Mo Taylor, I'd do it in a second. We'd also take back a large contract, but Thomas is an animal. Exactly the player we need. He's an excellent shot-blocker and defender, just what the doctor ordered. He can play power forward and small forward. He can be a Andrei Kirilenko type player. He has amazing potential, and an amazing work ethic. I'd say that he'd could be the best player in this draft, and a future All-Star. He could play at the three for us, and provide our front line with toughness and defense. He'd be perfect for us. Please get him, Isiah, please! :gopray:


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

id trade everyone old away for 20 year olds, they probably have more talent than this team anway, why not rebuild around them?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

So we draft Tyrus Thomas, what happens to Channing then? I'd like to see us trade up to draft possibly Marcus Williams, if we get rid of Stephon, I think he'd be a good choice to replace him. Or possibly Brandon Roy, he's very capable, experienced, and averaging good stats. But it all be up to Isiah to make the decision in who we draft. That I have my upmost faith in, his decisions in this draft won't go wrong.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> So we draft Tyrus Thomas, what happens to Channing then? I'd like to see us trade up to draft possibly Marcus Williams, if we get rid of Stephon, I think he'd be a good choice to replace him. Or possibly Brandon Roy, he's very capable, experienced, and averaging good stats. But it all be up to Isiah to make the decision in who we draft. That I have my upmost faith in, his decisions in this draft won't go wrong.


We don't know what happens with Channing, but this team needs the defensive player moreso than it needs Channing Frye's offensive game. The question is, what type of contract are we taking on here? If taking on another Malik Rose calibur player with an albatross contract is required to move up the draft, then no thank you. Really, it depends on what we see out of the trade. We can't go ahead and have another revolving door of poor power forwards fiasco like we had before this year, ala JYD/Malik/Mo Taylor.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

urwhatueati8god said:


> We don't know what happens with Channing, but this team needs the defensive player moreso than it needs Channing Frye's offensive game. The question is, what type of contract are we taking on here? If taking on another Malik Rose calibur player with an albatross contract is required to move up the draft, then no thank you. Really, it depends on what we see out of the trade. We can't go ahead and have another revolving door of poor power forwards fiasco like we had before this year, ala JYD/Malik/Mo Taylor.


Adonal Foyle and Golden State's first round pick for our two firsts and Mo Taylor is one deal I saw that I like. It's not like we're going to have cap room until Foyle's contract expires anyway. He has a team option for 2009-2010, which we would decline, and we would be under the cap the same year we would be if we weren't to make the deal.

And I would make this deal on draft day, to see if Tyrus Thomas or somebody else we like is available at where the Warriors pick.

Just an idea.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Did everyone forget that Channing wasn't a big scorer in college, but was a big blocker instead? I mean, sure his numbers aren't great now, but he hasn't really gotten all too many consistent minutes.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Did everyone forget that Channing wasn't a big scorer in college, but was a big blocker instead? I mean, sure his numbers aren't great now, but he hasn't really gotten all too many consistent minutes.



true indeed.

peope tend to forget frye was primarily a defender...he just may need time to adjust


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey guys...*

"peope tend to forget frye was primarily a defender...he just may need time to adjust "

So wasn't Ewing....


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Hey guys...*

Truth is if we land Tyrus I'd be extatic.


Go like this


C- Curry
PF- Frye
SF- Tyrus
SG- Francis
PG- Marbury 

that is a lineup id be happy with

Backups look like this

C- James/Lee/Jackie
PF- Tyrus/Lee/Jackie 
SF- JRose/Lee/Woods 
SG- Crawford/Q
PG- Nate


That's what I call a DEEP team.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Hey guys...*

^^^yeah, Tyrus Thomas can play the SF efficently.... so yall could run both Frye and Thomas at the same time...... would help out wit the rebounding defenitly......

but Marbury is DEFENITLY getting traded at the end of this year....


if u could get Frye to play C..... trade Marbury and some other players for KG and have him play the 4.... Thomas at the 3....


C - Frye
PF - KG
SF - Thomas
SG - Francis
PG - Nate Robinson


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

this kid tyrus thomas has 2 good games and hes the best player in college fall bak!!!!


kirk snyder whos a bust on the utah jazz had a good ncaa tornament acouple years ago moved into the lottery got drafted and sucked from then on.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> if u could get Frye to play C..... trade Marbury and some other players for KG and have him play the 4.... Thomas at the 3....


Were not going to get KG. The only way I see us getting KG is if we give them Marbury, Frye, Nate, Lee, Jalen, Mo Taylor and the Empire State Building. We might also have to throw in the Statue of Liberty. :woot: :woot: :woot:


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

KG value is not what it used to be since hes 30 ^^^


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> KG value is not what it used to be since hes 30 ^^^


Yes but other teams can offer better players with better contracts then we can.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> this kid tyrus thomas has 2 good games and hes the best player in college fall bak!!!!
> 
> 
> kirk snyder whos a bust on the utah jazz had a good ncaa tornament acouple years ago moved into the lottery got drafted and sucked from then on.



i kinda agree with you ....2 games and he goes from mid to late 1st into lottery .....its bogus......but that doesnt mean i dont think he'll help the knicks out and if we could get him i would in a sec.....


----------

